# Won't start toro 824



## 09kijiji09 (11 mo ago)

Hello everyone pls help!!!
I got a brand new toro last year( 824) it was working ok. Last week starting have a bit problem to start 3 days ago it won't start I try many times using the recoil. 
I feel a strong smell of gasoline then I stop. Until now It won't start .
I read online I possibly flooded it cuz I try many times. How fix this ? Thank you in advance .
We have lot snow last night and I really use help!!!

Greetings from Canada.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

Just a couple of questions. Do you have a fuel shut off valve? Is it off? Does it have electrc start? If it does try using that. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

robs9 said:


> Just a couple of questions. Do you have a fuel shut off valve? Is it off? Does it have electrc start? If it does try using that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Might also be a float sticking.
Carb cleaning? Year old it should be OK unless you poured in rust from an old gas container.
Drop the bowl and have a look?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

robs9 said:


> Just a couple of questions. Do you have a fuel shut off valve?


It's shown in pic #2, in the "open" position:










To rule out a flooded plug, try removing the spark plug and check for wetness.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

db130 said:


> It's shown in pic #2, in the "open" position:
> 
> View attachment 191337
> 
> ...


Didn't realize what that was. Mine is a flip valve in the middle of the fuel line. Very easy to see and use. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Make sure your oil level is ok, and not more than you had with gas weeping in it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*So Does It Start Now??????????????????*


----------



## 09kijiji09 (11 mo ago)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *So Does It Start Now??????????????????*


Hi unfortunately not I removed the spark plug (I order the socket on Amazon arrive today) it doesn't look wet just dirty. I removed the spark plug and I till the machine and I pull the recoil couple time. Big mistake lot oil came out. I did that cuz I read online that doing that will pour the extra gas out. I considering call the service.


----------



## 09kijiji09 (11 mo ago)

robs9 said:


> Just a couple of questions. Do you have a fuel shut off valve? Is it off? Does it have electrc start? If it does try using that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Valve it was open all times. It has electric starter I try but it won't start.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

Oil came out of the sparkplug hole when you pulled the starter rope? 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Did you check your oil level? You didn't by chance over fill the oil?


----------



## 09kijiji09 (11 mo ago)

robs9 said:


> Oil came out of the sparkplug hole when you pulled the starter rope?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Not wasn't from the spark plug.


----------



## 09kijiji09 (11 mo ago)

Cstanis said:


> Did you check your oil level? You didn't by chance over fill the oil?


I check the oil after the spill the level looks ok.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

09kijiji09 said:


> Hi unfortunately not I removed the spark plug (I order the socket on Amazon arrive today) it doesn't look wet just dirty. I removed the spark plug and I till the machine and I pull the recoil couple time. Big mistake lot oil came out. I did that cuz I read online that doing that will pour the extra gas out. I considering call the service.


Not understanding what you are saying here then. I understand about the sparkplug but not the rest. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 09kijiji09 (11 mo ago)

robs9 said:


> Not understanding what you are saying here then. I understand about the sparkplug but not the rest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I put the machine sideways I pull the recoil couple times.
Oil came out not from the spark plug hole.
I check the oil after the spill the level still ok.
Thank you for your comments


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

take out plug squirt starting fluid in put plug in hit elect start does it try and run if yes its a fuel issue 
report back


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Hold on. You put the machine on its side?
Or you standing on the machine's side.
One would cause leaks.
Is gas filling the carb bowl? Or is it barely trickling in.
Spray some starter fluid near the carb intake, try to start. What happens.

ABC's
*Gas tank to carb*. Is the gas flowing to the carb, yes it can get block by several ways. Old or piece of tube or rust blocking or the fuel filter clogged
*Gas/air.*.. okay a bit more complicated but simple. Gas gets to carb. The float in the bowl measures or more precisely allows gas in. When bowl of carb is full it "floats" up and presses the needle valve to close off gas flow. The bowl is full to its set amount. The carb can do its work. This requires the carb parts to be clean and clear. The jets, emulsion tube, governor... still all easy. We skipped the choke, which just richens the mixture, and the primer bulb and line which forces gas in since well a number if reasons.
*Cylinder *should be okay
*Spark* well easy to check
DEF's
....


----------



## 09kijiji09 (11 mo ago)

Tony-chicago said:


> Hold on. You put the machine on its side?
> Or you standing on the machine's side.
> One would cause leaks.
> Is gas filling the carb bowl? Or is it barely trickling in.
> ...


I put the machine on its side.
I try to start but after several times it only smokes a bit and die.
Note: I not a mechanic oriented thank you everyone for your comments and suggestions torromow I will try every recommendation worts case I have call the dealer. I feel very upset cuz I bought brand new last year.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

09kijiji09 said:


> I put the machine on its side.
> I try to start but after several times it only smokes a bit and die.
> Note: I not a mechanic oriented thank you everyone for your comments and suggestions torromow I will try every recommendation worts case I have call the dealer. I feel very upset cuz I bought brand new last year.


Maybe it is still under warranty, check with the dealer.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Well on its side it will leak fluid all over. Yikes. Happens.
Okay. Well seems like maybe carb or fuel flow issue. But first confirm spark plug.
If you get starting fluid carefully spray bear carburetor. Then try to start.

I assume the tank is full or at least half?
Check oil level.
Key, gas valve, ignore choke, primer, all in right spot.
Is anyone here near you?
Oh and no smoking. That starter fluid moves better than a star trek transporter


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Is the spark plug wire on correctly.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

dont tell the dealer you put it on it side
never do that unless all gas and oil are drained 1st
then still dont do that
plug check oil
starting fluid in cylinder reinstall plug see if it fires


----------



## 09kijiji09 (11 mo ago)

1132le said:


> dont tell the dealer you put it on it side
> never do that unless all gas and oil are drained 1st
> then still dont do that
> plug check oil
> starting fluid in cylinder reinstall plug see if it fires


I will thank you


----------



## 09kijiji09 (11 mo ago)

Tony-chicago said:


> Is the spark plug wire on correctly.


Yeah I checked


----------



## model a lover (10 mo ago)

toro's motor has a OEM brand spark plug labeled torch, a brand known to fail with low hours on them, try replacing it with a real NGK


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

09kijiji09 said:


> I put the machine on its side.
> I try to start but after several times it only smokes a bit and die.
> Note: I not a mechanic oriented thank you everyone for your comments and suggestions torromow I will try every recommendation worts case I have call the dealer. I feel very upset cuz I bought brand new last year.


Did you use fuel stabilizer in your gas? Maybe the carb is dirty now. 

Try the electric start as others have said. There are a lot of YouTube videos you can watch. Is your tank out of fuel? Add a bit more fuel and prime it and try again.


----------

